# [Info] wPrime32m, wPrime1024m & PiFast



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

Dank Oli gibt es nun auch die Möglichkeit eure Benchergebnisse bei PiFast und wPrime hier im Forum hochzuladen.

Nur was ist wPrime und PiFast?
Die meisten von euch kennen den populären CPU Bench "SuperPi". Daneben gibt es aber noch andere CPU Benchmarks wie eben wPrime32m, wPrime1024m und PiFast. 

*Hexus PiFast:*

Download

Auch bei PiFast gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten Pi zu berechnen, bzw. wieviele Stellen berechnet werden sollen. 
Ihr müsst aber nur die Datei "hexus_pifast.bat" ausfürhen, der Rest geht voll automatisch.

Es sollte dann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Benchen müsst ihr nur noch die Zeit (rot eingezeichnet) wie beim SuperPi übermitteln  

*wPrime32m & wPrime1024m:*

Download

Anders als bei PiFast und SuperPi ist wPrime für mehrere Kerne ausgelegt. Auf "Advanced Settings" könnt ihr einstellen wieviele Kerne für die Berechnung genutzt werden sollen. Besitzer eines QuadCores sind hier also enorm im Vorteil 

wPrime32m ist der Speed Test und 1024m der Stabilitäts Test. Einen anderen Unterschied gibt es nicht. Ähnlich wie SuperPi1m und SuperPi32m.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Tweaks:*

wPrime:


Egal ob Vista oder XP, es hilft den Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren und das Windows Standardtheme zu verwenden.
Vista-User sind bei wPrime auf jeden Fall im Vorteil, da dort 32m ca 0,5-2s schneller läuft und 1024m unter Umständen sogar mehrere 10 Sekunden.
Ein frisch aufgesetztes Betriebssystem bringt auch einige Sekunden.
Außerdem ist es hilfreich per Taskmanager alle nicht benötigten Prozesse zu beenden, inkl. des Explorers (wprime müsst ihr natürlich vorher ausführen). Danach muss im Tastkmanager die Priorität des wPrime Prozesses noch auf "Echtzeit" gesetzt werden. Dadurch rechnen die Kerne etwa gleich schnell(er).
Bei Vista ist es außerdem noch hilfreich wenn ihr bei "Start" --> "Ausführen" --> "services.msc" eingeben (ohne " ) --> "Windows Audio Entpunkterstellung" beendet. Bringt auch ein paar Sekunden.



Alriin schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt definitiv rausgefunden, dass wPrime bei alten Einkernern wie den Athlon 64' unter Vista langsamer läuft.



PiFast:



Egal ob Vista oder XP, es hilft den Grafiktreiber zu deinstallieren und das Windows Standardtheme zu verwenden.
Ähnlich wie bei wPrime ist es von Vorteil alle unnützen Prozesse zu beenden.



			
				theLamer schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtsklick auf die .bat-datei, bearbeiten anklicken
> "pause" einfügen (1. Zeile und ohne "...")
> speichern
> .bat starten, priorität auf echtzeit setzen im task-manager, beenden, andere Tweaks laufen lassen (copy waza usw)
> wenn fertig, einfach enter drücken und es sollte ein kleines bisschen schneller gehen  , da der Task-manager nicht mehr offen ist und man die Priorität vorher eingestellt hat






Alriin schrieb:


> PiFast läuft unter Vista ca. 1sec schneller als unter XP.



 
Wenn ihr noch mehr Tweaks findet, lasst es mich wisssen, dann werde ich die Liste ergänzen. Ansonten...
Happy Benching.

mfg der8auer


----------



## No_Limit (15. April 2008)

jetzt weiß ich wie und wo rum es dabei geht thx


----------



## GUschorschi (15. April 2008)

@der8auer

saubere arbeit!


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2008)

Dankeschön 

Bin noch auf der Suche nach mehr Tweaks für PiFast. Habe bis jetzt aber nichts sinnvolles gefunden.


----------



## StellaNor (16. April 2008)

Super, danke 
Jetzt noch das Gleiche für superPi-Tweaks und 3DMark-Tweaks


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2008)

Okay werde ich morgen machen


----------



## Ace (17. April 2008)

heheheeh der kleine der8auer kommt nochmal groß raus


----------



## devon (25. April 2008)

ich glaub da hab ich PiFast falsch berechnet hab nur 2,21Sek

*PiFast* - *2.21 sec* - devon (PC Games Hardware Extreme)

ich glaub ich sollt des ergebnis mal ausm HW-Bot rausnehmen


----------



## devon (25. April 2008)

ein screen von hwbot


E: ein paar minuten nachem ich ich auf Platz eins war wurde mein Bench gelöscht


----------



## der8auer (25. April 2008)

Ähm jap, da hast du wohl was falsch gemacht 

Wie hast du PiFast ausgeführt? Hast du deinen Screenshot davon?


----------



## devon (27. April 2008)

ich hab des über die .exe ausgeführt und irgendwas ausgewählt mit der .bat komm ich auf 47sek


----------



## der8auer (27. April 2008)

Jo hab ja geschrieben dass man die .bat datei ausführen muss 



			
				der8auer schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei PiFast gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten Pi zu berechnen, bzw. wieviele Stellen berechnet werden sollen.
> Ihr müsst aber nur die Datei "hexus_pifast.bat" ausfürhen, der Rest geht voll automatisch.


----------



## devon (27. April 2008)

ja aber ich hab das hier nachdem ich des schon ausgeführt hab gelesen


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

also bei mir sagt die Bat datei angegebendes systen not found drücken sie beliebige taste  und weg ist sie und wenn ich dann Pi fast ausführe ist das result so schnell verschwunden das ich kein screenshot davon machen kann ! jammer 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2008)

Mhh. Kannst du mal einen Screenshot davon machen? Dann weiß ich genau was du meinst 

mfg


----------



## darkniz (16. Mai 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> also bei mir sagt die Bat datei angegebendes systen not found drücken sie beliebige taste und weg ist sie und wenn ich dann Pi fast ausführe ist das result so schnell verschwunden das ich kein screenshot davon machen kann ! jammer
> 
> 
> Gruß Aerron


 
Hast du mal PiFast mit Standardtakt des Prozessors getestet? Hast du vorher den Explorer beendet?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2008)

Naja die PiFast.exe ausführen ist ja etwas anderes. Das ist keine Lösung. Du musst auf jeden Fall die .bat Datei ausführen. Nur den Fehler verstehe ich irgendwie nicht


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Naja die PiFast.exe ausführen ist ja etwas anderes. Das ist keine Lösung. Du musst auf jeden Fall die .bat Datei ausführen. Nur den Fehler verstehe ich irgendwie nicht





ich verstehe den auch nicht weil auch in anderen foren geschrieben wird einfach die bat datei aus führen  


ich habe ein ergebnis geblitzt  erlich  glück gehabt !gggg 


gruß Aerron


----------



## darkniz (16. Mai 2008)

Warum hast du eine Datei _pifast 41_ und eine Datei _pifast 43_ auf dem Desktop?


----------



## der8auer (16. Mai 2008)

Sind alle PiFast Dateien in dem Ordner vorhanden? Führst du die .bat im PiFast Ordner aus, in dem sich auch die anderen Dateien befinden oder hast du die .bat Datei herauskopiert oder ähnliches?


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> Warum hast du eine Datei _pifast 41_ und eine Datei _pifast 43_ auf dem Desktop?




weil ich mir pi fast über google gesucht habe und es nicht funzte und dann über  8ouer sein post mir die hexa pifast datei gezogen habe 


8 ouer   wellchen ordner ? ich habe die pifast datei und die pifast bat datei auf dem desktop? gibs da ne installa exe ?


----------



## darkniz (16. Mai 2008)

Am Besten löschst du alle Dateien von Pifast vom Desktop und lädst dir hier die Datei nochmal runter und entpackst sie in einen neuen Ordner und startest die Datei hexus_pifast.bat, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

darkniz schrieb:


> Am Besten löschst du alle Dateien von Pifast vom Desktop und lädst dir hier die Datei nochmal runter und entpackst sie in einen neuen Ordner und startest die Datei hexus_pifast.bat, dann sollte es funktionieren.




ok das mach ich mal  !


ich habe grade  mit meinen pifast blitz 2.2 punkte  und ne plakette gemacht !

gruß Aerron


----------



## Aerron (16. Mai 2008)

danke schön es geht also alles in einem ordner enpacken dann haut es hin  ich rümple mir sollche datein meistens  auf den desktop wie man gesehen hat !


danke für die hilfe !

gruß Aerron


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (21. Mai 2008)

eine frage..

mit meinem athlon xp 2400+ funktioniert wprime nicht

fehlt ihm ein befehl, oder geht das nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## darkniz (21. Mai 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> eine frage..
> 
> mit meinem athlon xp 2400+ funktioniert wprime nicht
> 
> fehlt ihm ein befehl, oder geht das nur bei mir nicht?


 
Bei mir liefen ein AMD Sempron 2400+, AMD K6, Pentium 1, VIA C3 und andere alte CPU`s mit wprime Problemlos, also an der CPU wird es nicht liegen (bei Hwbot sind auch wprime Ergebnisse vom Athlon Xp 2400+ gelistet). Hast du die Version 1.55 direkt auf wprime.net runtergeladen?


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (21. Mai 2008)

nein, habe die versionen 1.62 und 1.60 probiert, 
auf meinem X2 laufen sie problemlos, doch auf dem XP nicht.. hmm.. ich werd nach der arbeit mal die 1.55 probiern.

superPI 32M z.b. läuft auch problemlos..


----------



## darkniz (21. Mai 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> nein, habe die versionen 1.62 und 1.60 probiert,
> auf meinem X2 laufen sie problemlos, doch auf dem XP nicht.. hmm.. ich werd nach der arbeit mal die 1.55 probiern.
> 
> superPI 32M z.b. läuft auch problemlos..


 
Für Hwbot darf nur die Version 1.55 verwendet werden, da die Version 1.60 und 1.62 nur Beta-Versionen sind. Das würde auch deine Probleme mit den Versionen erklären.


----------



## crooper (21. Mai 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> nein, habe die versionen 1.62 und 1.60 probiert,
> auf meinem X2 laufen sie problemlos, doch auf dem XP nicht.. hmm.. ich werd nach der arbeit mal die 1.55 probiern.
> 
> superPI 32M z.b. läuft auch problemlos..


 

ich hatte anfangs auch die 1.60 version benutzt. ist allerdings nicht zu empfehlen, da die ergebnisse bei mir bis zu 50 % langsamer waren als mit der 1.55. liegt halt daran das es noch beta sind wie darkniz schon sagte.


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (21. Mai 2008)

ahh.. das erklärt einiges, danke

so.. wenns funktioniert, werd ich noch die letzten punkte mit dem ahtlon holen


----------



## Speedoo (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe da noch einen kleinen Tweak für PiFast. Das Programm startet ja voll automatisch deshalb kann man nur wenig machen.
Ich habe festgestellt das wenn man vor dem starten von  PiFast den Task-Manager öffnet auf Prozesse geht, dann PiFast starten und so schnell wie möglich die Priorität der Datei PiFast41.exe auf Echtzeit stellen und den Task-Manager wieder schließen, kann man etwas zeit gut machen.Wenn man das 3 bis 4 mal Probiert hat wird man schneller, denn je schneller desto besser. Bei ein Kern CPUs kann es sein das man den Task-Manager nicht mehr beendet bekommt weil die CPU voll ausgelastet ist, das koste aber kaum zeit.


----------



## theLamer (10. Januar 2009)

schonma wer probier, ob copy-waza bei wprime auch vorteile bringt?


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2009)

Hab noch einen interessanten tweak für pifast:

rechtsklick auf die .bat-datei, bearbeiten anklicken
"pause" einfügen (1. Zeile und ohne "...")
speichern
.bat starten, priorität auf echtzeit setzen im task-manager, beenden, andere Tweaks laufen lassen (copy waza usw)
wenn fertig, einfach enter drücken und es sollte ein kleines bisschen schneller gehen  , da der Task-manager nicht mehr offen ist und man die Priorität vorher eingestellt hat


----------



## der8auer (12. Januar 2009)

Coole Idee  Werde ich in den ersten Post mit einfügen.


----------



## theLamer (12. Januar 2009)

jo habs probiert geht schneller


----------



## der8auer (12. Januar 2009)

Werde es am Wochenende auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## olsystems (5. März 2009)

Bringt eine RAM Disk nicht auch eine kleine Zeitersparnis?


----------



## der8auer (5. März 2009)

Denke nicht, dass das ein großer Vorteil wäre. Eine normale, schnelle HDD sollte ausreichen  Die meisten Bencher nutzen eine WD VelociRaptor für ihre Tests.


----------



## olsystems (5. März 2009)

DIe Kostet auch richtig Geld hatte mal ne normale Raptor aber die hat das Zeitliche gesegnet.

Also wenn ich dich richtig Verstanden habe wenn man keine schnelle HDD hat dann doch Lieber RAM DISK?


----------



## Alriin (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt definitiv rausgefunden, dass wPrime bei alten Einkernern wie den Athlon 64' unter Vista langsamer läuft. PiFast hingegen läuft unter Vista ca. 1sec schneller als unter XP.


----------



## der8auer (11. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Hinweis  Habe es nachgetragen.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. Mai 2009)

So hab mich jetzt an die anleitung von wPrime gehalten aber nich gerade die besten ergebnisse oder ?

~Vista Ultimate 32Bit neu drauf 
~Keine Graka Treiber installiert
~alle unnötige Prozesse beendet

12,947 beim 32M 
403,65 beim 1024M


----------



## der8auer (12. Mai 2009)

Dir fehlt einfach der CPU Takt. Das Ergbnis passt so weit.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. Mai 2009)

hmm ok das heist geld sparen fürn Deneb oder viel mehr geld sparen fürn i7 

naja wenn ich next mon dir event nen Pot kauf dann kann ich langsam mit nen DICE anfangen 
theLamer will mir da nen bissy unter die arme greifen in den Sommer ferien


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

Auslagerungsdatei 512MB auf eine andere Platte oder ganz deaktivieren
msconfig - maxmem 600 - alle Dienste deaktivieren (ausser Ereignisprotokoll), Systemstart bereinigen
Platte defragmentieren, Platte reinigen (mit CCleaner oder so), evtl. "diskperf -n"
Explorer nicht beenden, wPrime nicht auf Echtzeit!
wPrime starten, 4-6 mal in kurzen Abständen durchlaufen lassen.
Und gleich darauf den 1024er.


----------



## Masterwana (12. Mai 2009)

danke für den tipp wPrime nicht auf Echtzeit zu machen so kann ich mich weiter von dir absetzen (Atom N270)


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. Mai 2009)

@ Alriin: danke aber mit maxmem 600 kann ich nix anfangen  

Auslagerungsdatei deaktaviert, platte defragmentiert, Explorer an gelassen 
WPrime auf echtzeit (hatte ich vergessen bei den anderen)

32M alt: 12,947   ~   32M neu: 12,562   ~ leistungssteigerung von ~1,01%
1024M alt: 403,65   ~   1024M neu: 398,83   ~ leistungssteigerung von ~1,03%

bestimmt noch mehr zu erreichen


----------



## Masterwana (12. Mai 2009)

wPrime nicht auf Echtzeit 
hat beim Atom ne sekunde gebracht.


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

@Masterwana

Du bist im selben Team wie ich. Ich freu mich über jeden Punkt den Du machst!  Alle anderen sollen meine Tweaks bitte überlesen.

Der Echtzeit-Tweak ist übrigens absolut wertlos.




> @ Alriin: danke aber mit maxmem 600 kann ich nix anfangen



Ebenfalls unter msconfig zu finden. Bei Vista findest Du es unter Start/Erweiterte Optionen/Maximaler Speicher. Ein kleiner Schmäh aus mAlkAvs Trickkiste.


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

Sorry für das Doppelpost, aber jetzt seh ich es erst.... stell mal die Latenzen ein wenig nach unten. 5-4-4-10, 16 sollte drin sein. Und die CR, geht die nicht mit 1T??? Wird dir zwar keine Sekunden bringen, aber bei schnellen Benches wie wPrime32 können ms entscheiden!


----------



## Masterwana (12. Mai 2009)

jetzt wo du es sagst hab gestern erst memset gezogen. mal schauen was geht.
*€: ach so du meintest mich nicht^^*


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich nicht... aber ich hab nix dagegen wenn Du nicht nur mich abhängst, sondern auch den Typen vor dir einholst.


----------



## Masterwana (13. Mai 2009)

bei superPi 1M bin ich 3sec zu langsam (für top 20) für 32m hatte ich noch keine Zeit.
Bei wPrime 32M schaff ich auch noch die fehlenden 0,580sec für Platz 13


----------



## tripod (9. Juni 2009)

super anleitung!

besonders die eingabe für die "mehrkerner" is wahres gold wert!!! 

gleich nochmal nachbenchen


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Kram, wühl, rauszieh, aus der Versenkung hol ..... da isser ja wieder. 
Wprime 1.55 will auf meinem frisch installiertem Vista32 nicht starten.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2010)

Als Administrator ausführen probiert?


----------



## fuzz3l (16. Dezember 2010)

Mach mal Screen von der Fehlermeldung, wenn es eine gibt...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Dezember 2010)

Admin ja, Screen kommt.

Edit:
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber jetzt gehts.
Ich hatte vorhin alle Dienste deaktiviert, da klappte es nicht.
Alles wieder aktiviert, neu gestartet - immer noch nichts.
Thrad ausgekramt, gepostet, Vista hochgefahren, Wprime gestartet - geht.
Versteh ich nicht, ist aber auch egal.
Vista bringt bei genau den selben Einstellungen mit einem Duron 800 17 sek beim 32m - kann das sein?
Ich teste nochmal eben gegen.

Edit2:
Hat sich bestätigt.
Jetzt wird mir auch klar warum ich in Wprime nie was gerissen habe.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bins nochmal.
Könnt ihr bei Wprime die Prioität ändern?


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2010)

normal ja. unter vista/win7 muss du wprime glaube ich als administrator ausführen um die priorität zu ändern. sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, bin ein xp kind^^


----------



## Moose83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Geht auch dann nicht unter Vista/7


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> normal ja. unter vista/win7 muss du wprime glaube ich als administrator ausführen um die priorität zu ändern. sicher bin ich mir aber nicht, bin ein xp kind^^



Ohne Adminrechte kann man's gar nicht starten.
Beim Versuch die Priorität umzustellen kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung die ich nicht aus dem Kopf wiedergeben kann.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Dezember 2010)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Geht auch dann nicht unter Vista/7



Die Priorität der Threads die rechnen ?

Wenn ja dann kann ich die sehr wohl ändern unter Win7x64.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Dezember 2010)

vlt. hilft das hier weiter


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2010)

Auf meinem 24/7 Rechner unter Win7 Home gehts auch nicht.
"Der Vorgang konnte nicht beendet werden.
Zugriff verweigert."

Edit:
Werd ich nachher mal ausprobieren.
Jetzt geht's erst mal ab in die Sauna.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Dezember 2010)

Schnitzel schrieb:


> Auf meinem 24/7 Rechner unter Win7 Home gehts auch nicht.
> "Der Vorgang konnte nicht beendet werden.
> Zugriff verweigert."


 
Könnte es mit der Benutzerkontensteuerung zusammenhängen ? Diese wird bei mir sofort nach dem Installieren deaktiviert


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Dezember 2010)

Genau das war's.
Danke.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub, du musst im Taskmanager Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen anklicken 

Aber beim benchen ist die UAC eh aus ^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. Februar 2011)

Ok.K gut zu wissen diese Tipps... hatte zwar immer auf standart Theme aber Prozesse und grafiktreiber ist mir neu


----------



## Schinken (2. Mai 2013)

Läuft wprime auch unter Win8?


----------



## Turrican (2. Mai 2013)

Schinken schrieb:


> Läuft wprime auch unter Win8?


 ich glaub schon, wieso nicht?


----------



## Schinken (2. Mai 2013)

Nja, überall wo ichs runterladen will steht als neuestes, unterstütztes OS nur Win7.


----------



## Turrican (2. Mai 2013)

als wprime 1.55 erschien gabs noch nicht mal vista\win7 und da lief es auch. 
ich würde es einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## Lippokratis (2. Mai 2013)

wPrime läuft problemlos auf Win8. Musst es aber, falls ein Fehler kommt, als Administrator ausführen.


----------



## Schinken (3. Mai 2013)

Nja einfach ausprobieren wollt ich eben nich, bei Belastungsbenchs bin ich dann doch lieber vorsichtig. Und warum auch nich? Dafür gibts doch nen Forum^^. Super Danke, dann lass ichs gleich mal laufen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2013)

Richtig guter Guide. 
Ich habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen, für die finalen wPrime Benchmarks das System neu zu installieren.
Mit einer leichten Taktoptimierung und den Tips sind eventuell noch n paar Plätze drin (0,9 Sekunden fehlen mir noch auf den LuKü Rekord  ).


----------

